# Tip with a message



## Roberto134 (Jan 6, 2016)

So last night I took my bride out to Chili’s intending to stiff the waitress but she was cute and nice so I tried something else.

I wrote on the merchant receipt, “ I work for Uber , please instruct your staff to tip the drivers , we work for tips too. 
Signed it❤

How about we all try this whenever we tip someone. After all we are 2 million drivers internationally.

It does not cost anything . Let’s take a shot.

“If you throw enough shit on the wall some of it will stick”. President Trump (. Just kidding)


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

You're an IC, and do not work for Uber.
The "please instruct" is a bit demanding.

"I'm an Uber driver. We work for tips, too. Please spread the word with your staff."


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Roberto134 said:


> I work for Uber


No you don't. You won't be begging for tips if you did.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Roberto134 said:


> So last night I took my bride out to Chili's intending to stiff the waitress but she was cute and nice so I tried something else.
> 
> I wrote on the merchant receipt, " I work for Uber , please instruct your staff to tip the drivers , we work for tips too.
> Signed it❤
> ...


Do you know if anyone that works there even uses Uber?

If you know one of your riders there works there, then hell yeah. I would go right to their table and write on their receipt "You didn't tip me, so no tip for you"

But to just do that to anyone that works there is pretty ridiculous, imo. Not going to achieve anything,


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Roberto134 said:


> So last night I took my bride out to Chili's intending to stiff the waitress but she was cute and nice so I tried something else.
> 
> I wrote on the merchant receipt, " I work for Uber , please instruct your staff to tip the drivers , we work for tips too.
> Signed it❤
> ...


The fact that you took your bride out to Chili's shows a serious lack of judgement on your side.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I want my Uber tips Uber tips Uber tips!
I want my Uber tips Uber tips Uber tips!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I want my Uber tips Uber tips Uber tips!
> I want my Uber tips Uber tips Uber tips!


LOL!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Do you know if anyone that works there even uses Uber?
> 
> If you know one of your riders there works there, then hell yeah. I would go right to their table and write on their receipt "You didn't tip me, so no tip for you"
> 
> But to just do that to anyone that works there is pretty ridiculous, imo. Not going to achieve anything,


I did exactly that but verbally to a lady that I delivered to after she gave me a haircut.
She didn't even recognize me, it was about a month after the fact.


----------

